
Ask HN: Review my application for YC Winter 2018 - gt5050
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1RnRE4wV54vzlFM2TM89Y2LCDYHqmYEbPxPEB1B5qR78/edit?usp=sharing
======
gt5050
YC Application here
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1RnRE4wV54vzlFM2TM89Y2LCD...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1RnRE4wV54vzlFM2TM89Y2LCDYHqmYEbPxPEB1B5qR78/edit?usp=sharing)

Hi, I am a solo founder building ChartPoet
([https://chartpoet.com](https://chartpoet.com)).

ChartPoet is like Google docs for databases. ChartPoet provides an
excel/sheets like collaborative environment for databases so that people who
dont know SQL can work on querying and visualizing data. Have a look (Access
Pin: 7612) at this

[https://zifi.chartpoet.io/data/frBkjNW6Ct7/](https://zifi.chartpoet.io/data/frBkjNW6Ct7/)

Will really appreciate some feedback.

